# 2,5" Festplatte zerlegen



## afrotobi (7. September 2012)

Hallo Community,

es geht um folgende Festplatte:

Verbatim Store 'n' Go USB 3.0 500GB
Verbatim Store 'n' Go USB 3.0 500GB USB 3.0 Festplatte: Externe Festplatte Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de

wie der Threadtitel schon sagt: Ich würde ich die das Gehäuse gerne öffnen um die Platte auszutauschen.

Nun fragt ihr euch wieso? - diverse Festplatten Tools (HD Sentinel etc.) zeigen mir einen Health Wert von 9% an und eine restliche Lebensdauer von 8 Tagen. Da ich die Platte allerdings aktiv nutze um große Daten zu verschieben bin ich auf sie angewiesen und kann mir einen Ausfall nicht erlauben. Defragmentierung, ChkDsk und TuneUp Fehlerüberprüfung haben nix gebracht.

Was meint ihr - ist der Wert ernst zu nehmen? Muss die Platte ausgetauscht werden?
Wenn JA - wie öffne ich das Gehäuse? 

Garantie habe ich noch aber mir wurde gesagt solang die Platte noch geht kann ich diese nicht in Anspruch nehmen.
Aus diesem Grund will ich selber das Problem lösen. 

Ich danke euch für eure Hilfe


----------



## Jimini (7. September 2012)

Am besten liest du mit einem Tool wie CrystalDisk, HDD Health oder HDTune mal die SMART-Werte deiner Festplatte aus und postest das Ergebnis hier. Dann kann man schauen, wie es um deine Platte bestellt ist.

MfG Jimini


----------



## afrotobi (7. September 2012)

Wird nachher sofort gemacht


----------



## the.hai (7. September 2012)

wenn es garkeine Schrauben auf der Außenseite gibt, dann sind die Gehäuse meisten zusammengeklickt. Am Besten mit ner spitzen Klinge in die Ritzen gehn und vorsichtig an den Haltenasen auseinanderdrücken.

Die Festplattengehäuse sind fürs Auseinandernehmen leider nciht gemacht und meist geht irgendwas kaputt^^


----------



## Inzersdorfer (7. September 2012)

Technology.. old and new...: How to take apart or disassemble or open your Verbatim Store 'n' Go Portable Hard Drive


----------



## afrotobi (7. September 2012)

hier die SMART Werte 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke


----------



## Inzersdorfer (7. September 2012)

Reallocated Sectors: B10 Hexadezimal = 2832 Sektoren wurden durch Reservesektoren ersetzt.
Current Pending Sectors: C8 Hexadez. = 200 Sektoren konnten nicht (fehlerfrei) gelesen werden, beim nächsten schreiben auf diesen Sektoren wird nachgeprüft, kann wieder nicht gelesen werden, wird der Sektor durch einen Reservesektor ersetzt (wenn dann noch einer vorhanden ist). Für 1179 Betriebsstunden insgesammt niederschmetternde Werte.

Diese Platte sollte zeitnah ersetzt werden.


----------



## afrotobi (7. September 2012)

Danke - das reicht aber noch nicht für einen Umtausch oder? Ich mein die Platte ist noch nichtmal ein Jahr alt...


----------



## the.hai (7. September 2012)

Ich würde die Daten sichern, nen CrystalDisk Screenshot ausdrucken und den Händler kontaktieren. Die Werte lassen ja auf einen Defekt bzw. erhöhten Verschleiß schließen, also dürfte ein Garantie/Gewährleistungstausch kein Problem sein.


----------



## Inzersdorfer (7. September 2012)

Das Problem hier: die Garantiebedingungen von Verbatim. Eine HDD mit solchen Werten auf Garantie zu tauschen ist bspw. bei Seagate oder WD kein Problem. Schreib einmal den Support von Verbatim freundlich an (Motto: wie man in den Wald ruft, so schallt es zurück),
und füge den Screenshot von HDSentinel dazu.

@the.hai: ob eine Reklamation beim Händler etwas nutzt bleibt fraglich, für die Gewährleistung des Händlers müsste nachgewiesen werden, das die Ware bereits bei der Übergabe mangelbehaftet war.

Die folgenden Sätzte stellen meine persönliche, subjektive Sicht dar:
Um das etwas näher auszuführen: genau genommen ist der Verbrauch von Reservesektoren kein Mangel/Garantiefall, die sind ja zusätzlich zur Nennkapazität vorhanden. Erst wenn Sektoren ersatzlos ausfallen, kann von einem Fehler gesprochen werden (Stichwort Datenverlust bzw. Datenkorruption).
Wenn aber wie in diesem Fall, fast alle Reservesektoren bereits verbraucht sind und zusätzlich noch 200 Sektoren in einem undefinierten Zustand sind (current pending), ist ein klares Zeichen für mechanische Probleme.
Möchte ein Hersteller in so einem Fall (noch) nicht austauschen, liegt die Vermutung nahe, das hier auf Zeit gespielt wird (darauf hoffend, das die Garantie aus ist, bevor "die Platte nicht mehr geht").

Soetwas ärgert mich wirklich, während andere Hersteller auch Platten mit 0 Wiederzuweisungsereignissen und nur 6 pending Sectors anstandslos, aber unnötigerweise, austauschen, wird hier eventuell versucht sich zu drücken.


----------



## afrotobi (8. September 2012)

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

Im November letzten Jahres  erwarb ich eines Ihrer Produkte:

*Verbatim Store‘n’Go 500GB  USB 3.0  externes Festplattenlaufwerk*

  Leider traten seitdem vermehrt Fehler auf, obwohl die Festplatte nur wenig benutzt und absolut sachgemäß behandelt wurde. 

Nachfolgend ist zusehen und auch im Anhang durch Screenshots belegt, dass die Festplatte für gerade einmal  1179 Betriebsstunden insgesamt sehr schlechte Werte hat.

  Reallocated Sectors: B10 Hexadezimal = 2832 Sektoren wurden durch Reservesektoren ersetzt.
Current Pending Sectors: C8 Hexadez. = 200 Sektoren konnten nicht (fehlerfrei) gelesen werden, 

  Da ich bis jetzt immer sehr zufrieden mit ihren Produkten und auch Ihrem Service war und bereits jahrelanger treuer Verbatim Kunde bin, 

möchte ich auch gern weiterhin ein Kunde der Marke Verbatim bleiben und hoffe, dass Sie mir auch bei dieser Angelegenheit helfen. 

  ich bedanke mich und verbleibe,

mit freundlichen Grüßen

*****


*Was haltet Ihr davon?
**In den Anhang packe ich noch 2 Screens von den S.M.A.R.T. Werten  
**Danke Schonmal für eure Hilfe*


----------



## Jimini (8. September 2012)

Das klingt doch gut so. Ich habe mir mal erlaubt, deinen Namen rauszueditieren - mit realen Angaben zu Personen sollte man online immer etwas vorsichtig sein 

MfG Jimini


----------



## afrotobi (8. September 2012)

Ich halte euch auf dem laufenden


----------



## afrotobi (10. September 2012)

Hier die antwort:

Sehr geehrter Herr ***,

Vielen Dank für Ihre Mail.

Bitte teilen Sie mir noch die Seriennummer und die Artikelnummer der Festplatte  mit. Zudem benötige ich noch eine Kopie des Kaufbelegs.

Falls noch Garantie besteht kann ich Ihnen anbieten die Festplatte zur Überprüfung und ggf. Reparatur bei uns einzusenden.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen / Kind regards,


----------



## the.hai (10. September 2012)




----------



## afrotobi (20. September 2012)

Heut ist die Platte wiedergekommen - oder besser gesagt - nur die Hülle mit einer neuen Seagateplatte... und NULL Stunden Betriebszeit 

Genaue Typenbezeichnung: st950042 4A Seagate

die Neue hat zwar 7200 u/min anstatt der 5400u/min von der vorherigen Toshiba... nur wirklich zufrieden bin ich nicht!

Die Datenübertagung ist viel langsamer... woran kann das Sonst liegen ist ja eigentlich S-ATA II und hatte ja auch eine nominell schnellere Umdrehung...

Ja ich habe sie an nem funktionsfähigen USB3.0 Port


----------



## the.hai (20. September 2012)

was hast du denn für datenübertragungsraten?


----------



## Inzersdorfer (20. September 2012)

Anmerkung: die ST9500424AS ist EOL, End of Life.


----------



## afrotobi (20. September 2012)

Wie meinst du das "end of life"?!?


----------



## the.hai (20. September 2012)

afrotobi schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das "end of life"?!?


 
googlen, bitte nur einmal^^

End of life

Das spielt erstmal keine Rolle, ob die Platte noch produziert wird oder nicht. Habe den Kommentar zwecks EOL auch nciht wirklich versatnden...

Deine Übertragungsrate ist relevant!


----------



## afrotobi (20. September 2012)

Entschuldige - ob sie nun noch produziert wird ist mir egal - leider komme ich kaum über 40mb...

Windows - ganz normale Transferrate bei einer Imagedatei!


----------



## the.hai (20. September 2012)

40mb pro sekunde, wer zeigt das an? ein benchmark oder widnows?


----------

